# Subwoofer placement in odd position?



## Pav26 (May 17, 2013)

Hi all,

First off apologies if this is in the wrong forum, couldn't decide where to put it. Please feel free to move mods if necessary. 

Currently deciding on which room to move into and one of them looks as follows: 










The room is effectively split into "2 parts". The majority of the room is on normal, wooden floor boards. However, there are two protruding beams either side on each wall towards the end, and beyond this point the floor is solid concrete. This got me thinking, being concrete, surely if a sub was to be placed in such a position it would help stop bass being heard/felt in other rooms/disturbing my neighbors (lol). But I'm not sure if the sub would actually sound any good in such an enclosed 'corner', if you will. 

Will probably be using a minidsp/REW to help get a good response but any ideas - does it seem like a bad idea to have the sub in this place or a good one? Any input greatly appreciated - cheers!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

The only way to know for certain whether or not that spot will work is to try it out. Anything else is pure speculation.


----------



## Pav26 (May 17, 2013)

eljay said:


> The only way to know for certain whether or not that spot will work is to try it out. Anything else is pure speculation.


Thanks - yes, I know. Just wondering if I had missed anything obvious that blatantly said it would or would not work well. I'll try and get a sub there and see how it sounds, will have to move some stuff since the space is currently occupied.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I doubt it will make a difference. Here in the U.S. homes with concrete foundations are common - i.e. the _entire _floor, not just a small section of it - but it doesn’t stop the transmission of bass into other rooms of the house. That requires specific physical soundproofing techniques – double-wall or staggered-stud construction, double and triple-layered sheetrock, etc.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Pav26 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the input Wayne. I suppose you can imagine how bad it is with _wooden_ floors then - comparatively, I suppose it might yield a slight improvement if you see what I mean? Of course, ultimately nothing is going to stop the transmission of bass when you have even something like a single 15.


----------

